# How to paint BBS wheel bolts black and at what point to replace?



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

I bought a used set of BBS RS's from a guy a while ago to replace my Konig remembers that appear from 10 feet to be identical. The remembers 4x100, 35et and were black painted centers with "polished" lips and "bolts" but of course were one piece. The RS's were 5x114.3 or 5x112, 20et, silver centers with clear coated lips but I liked the konigs color scheme so decided to refurbish them. First off I dismantled them keeping the bolts and nuts securely kept so I didn't lose any. The lips and barrels were sent to the polisher. The centers had their lugholes filled and were redrilled then powder coated "wrinkle black". The bolts I wanted to have black also but thought that black chrome ones would clash with the flat black wrinkle finish so I'm just going to paint them flat black.
Questions
* 1.)At what point should BBS wheel bolts be replaced? Everytime they are disassembled or only if there is an obvious defect?
2.)How should I paint the bolt heads and nut? Do they need primer and what type of paint should I use for a non-shiney, flat finish?

3.)Can I use new NON-BBS 12 point nuts to replace the old ones? They look much worse off then the bolts. 
4.) is there some kind of sealant I can use that I can find local? I'd like to put them together in the next few days
5.) do I need sealant in between the pieces as well as just along the seam on the inside? I have seen the answer be yes and no.*
New BBS RS's and Old Konig Remembers








Lips and Barrels all shiney









_Modified by j.Connor at 1:23 PM 10-18-2009_


_Modified by j.Connor at 6:08 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## BPhillipsGLI (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: How to paint BBS wheel bolts black and at what point to replace? (j.Connor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j.Connor* »_
Questions
* 1.)At what point should BBS wheel bolts be replaced? Everytime they are disassembled or only if there is an obvious defect?
2.)How should I paint the bolt heads and nut? Do they need primer and what type of paint should I use for a non-shiney, flat finish?

3.)Can I use new NON-BBS 12 point nuts to replace the old ones? They look much worse off then the bolts. 
4.) is there some kind of sealant I can use that I can find local? I'd like to put them together in the next few days
5.) do I need sealant in between the pieces as well as just along the seam on the inside? I have seen the answer be yes and no.*
_Modified by j.Connor at 1:23 PM 10-18-2009_

_Modified by j.Connor at 6:08 PM 10-19-2009_

1. BBS will not sell you just new bolts for your wheels. They will however reseal them for a fee. When I refinished my wheels, I did not reuse the BBS hardware. Some people have without any problems, however keep in mind that the threads of the original bolts will have some stretch to them. 
2. Not really sure what you can use to get the heads of the bolts to become flat back as well as have lasting finish without some sort of clear, which would then make them shiney.
3. You can use new non-bbs 12point bolts to replace the old ones. You can purchase new bolts from blackforest industries.
4. I went to the local hardware store and purchased some silicone sealant made for aluminum and used it to seal my wheels. Theres a couple guys in my area that did the same thing and haven't had any problems. You can all do a search and find the BBS rebuild thread for a couple of other options.
5. When I sealed my wheels up, I bolted the lips to the barrels dry and torqued them to specs. Then I applied the sealant to the joint between the lips and barrels.


----------

